# airfare sales to Europe via Lufstansa airlines



## nerodog (Aug 7, 2008)

saw airfare sales on Lufstansa airlines  travel through March, 09 on Kayak .com and travelzoo    .


----------



## Jimster (Aug 8, 2008)

*for the record*

For the record- it is Lufthansa


----------



## nerodog (Aug 9, 2008)

*thanks for the right spelling !!*

OOPS  ,  Well I never said I won a spelling bee !


----------

